# Anna A non hai i poteri per accedere a questa pagina



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

che fine ha fatto il post di Tatina?
ho cliccato sul 3d e mi è usciita la succitata frase.


----------



## tatitati (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> che fine ha fatto il post di Tatina?
> ho cliccato sul 3d e mi è usciita la succitata frase.


 
la tatina è fuori moda gente.


sto sito fa schifo.
anzi no mi correggo solo certe persone fanno schifo.
e sono le famose ben pensanti


----------



## La Lupa (28 Luglio 2008)

Pure a me.

Oddio... io ero rimasta alla brugola senza peli.

Che si può anche vivere senza sapere com'è andata a finire eh...


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2008)

Ma, neanche a me è permesso!! Cos'è successo???


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

mi sento discriminata


----------



## tatitati (28 Luglio 2008)

non sei l'unica.

chi minkia è ilmoderatore qui dentro? avrei da farlgi due occhi a palla.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> la tatina è fuori moda gente.
> 
> 
> sto sito fa schifo.
> ...


scusa ma cosa avevi scritto?
ma 'ndo cazzo è 'sta stanza dei superpoteri?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> la tatina è fuori moda gente.
> 
> 
> sto sito fa schifo.
> ...



Tati veramente lo hai segnalato tu come offensivo.


----------



## La Lupa (28 Luglio 2008)

Bella lì


----------



## tatitati (28 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tati veramente lo hai segnalato tu come offensivo.


 
certo il commento di stermi lo era... solo quello il resto no.
tutte d'accordo?
bene
buone vacanze a tutti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> che fine ha fatto il post di Tatina?
> ho cliccato sul 3d e mi è usciita la succitata frase.


Tatina ha segnalato un intervento come passibile di denuncia.
L'intervento non è stato mio.
Io ho dato il cartellino (com'è nei miei poteri limitati) in contemporanea alla segnalazione di Tatina.

Quindi il riferimento di Tatina a me come benpensante (sempre meglio che malpensante) è del tutto fuori luogo in quanto ho agito a sua tutela.
Se invece si riferisce a quell'avatar le è stato segnalato come fastidioso da più persone già un anno fa e aveva ricevuto la solidarietà di Cat.
Io personalmente mi sono rivolta di nuovo a lei in privato recentemente chiedendole gentilmente di toglierlo.
Non ho avuto alcuna risposta.
In chiaro le ho detto cose correttissime.

Se poi ritiene che la provocazione dia la cifra del suo stile è una scelta di cui deve mettere in conto le conseguenze.


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tati veramente lo hai segnalato tu come offensivo.


Ossignur, il caldo da davvero alla testa!!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> certo il commento di stermi lo era... solo quello il resto no.
> tutte d'accordo?
> bene
> buone vacanze a tutti.


Buone vacanze.


----------



## tatitati (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tatina ha segnalato un intervento come passibile di denuncia.
> L'intervento non è stato mio.
> Io ho dato il cartellino (com'è nei miei poteri limitati) in contemporanea alla segnalazione di Tatina.
> 
> ...


 
persa...
vaffanculo!
non cambio un cacio di niente. questa è la mia risposta. mettimi pure in ignore grazie.


----------



## La Lupa (28 Luglio 2008)

Che palle.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ossignur, il caldo da davvero alla testa!!



Non credo proprio Tati ha segnalato.

Chiaramente tu la segnalazione del post non la puoi vedere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> persa...
> vaffanculo!
> non cambio un cacio di niente. questa è la mia risposta. mettimi pure in ignore grazie.


Certi termini li puoi riservare a persone che ne fanno uso.
Grazie.
Poi lamentati di essere incompresa.
Si vede bene le persone che hai prediletto il rispetto che hanno avuto di te.
Mettimi tu in ignore.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tatina ha segnalato un intervento come passibile di denuncia.
> L'intervento non è stato mio.
> Io ho dato il cartellino (com'è nei miei poteri limitati) in contemporanea alla segnalazione di Tatina.
> 
> ...


 
ma perché non avete cancellato solo il post di stermi, allora?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma perché non avete cancellato solo il post di stermi, allora?



Sara' Admin a decidere. Non e' cancellato.


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che palle.


Si, da asilo mariuccia


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

ma poi scusate una cosa: io non capisco nemmeno la crociata contro l'avatar di tatina.
non lo trovo affatto osceno o pornografico e non capisco quale messaggio distorto possano avere ricevuto da esso le persone che le hanno detto o chiesto di toglierlo.
scusate, ma in spiaggia vi mettete a dire a tutte quelle in tanga e con le tette fuori di rivestirsi?


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Tatina ha segnalato un intervento come passibile di denuncia.*
> L'intervento non è stato mio.
> Io ho dato il cartellino (com'è nei miei poteri limitati) in contemporanea alla segnalazione di Tatina.
> 
> ...

























e' roba da matti.... prima costruisce una sua immagine postandosi con gli avatar ed i resoconti e poi si lamenta...























eh gia' e' proprio incompresa...poaretta...cio'...


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma poi scusate una cosa: io non capisco nemmeno la crociata contro l'avatar di tatina.
> non lo trovo affatto osceno o pornografico e non capisco quale messaggio distorto possano avere ricevuto da esso le persone che le hanno detto o chiesto di toglierlo.
> scusate, *ma in spiaggia vi mettete a dire a tutte quelle in tanga e con le tette fuori di rivestirsi*?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2008)

*AnnaA, MK*



Sterminator ha detto:


> *e' roba da matti.... prima costruisce una sua immagine postandosi con gli avatar ed i resoconti e poi si lamenta...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma poi scusate una cosa: io non capisco nemmeno la crociata contro l'avatar di tatina.
> non lo trovo affatto osceno o pornografico e non capisco quale messaggio distorto possano avere ricevuto da esso le persone che le hanno detto o chiesto di toglierlo.
> scusate, *ma in spiaggia vi mettete a dire a tutte quelle in tanga e con le tette fuori di rivestirsi*?


...io le guardo...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2008)

Aggiungo che non me ne frega un cazzo dell'avatar di Tatina.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

ma saremo mica ancora a discutere degli avatar?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





in fondo chi si sente a suo agio con una figa o una tetta come avatar saranno caci suoi. allo stesso tempo però non deve fare la virginale offesa se qualcuno je butta la battuta.

a volte mi sembra asilo mariuccia.

un po' come quelle che vanno in giro con la minigonna rasofi.... e poi  passano il tempo a tirarsela giù o a lamentarsi se uno guarda


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...io le guardo...


 
Io sono impegnata a controllare che il mio ragazzo non faccia altrettanto


----------



## Nobody (28 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Io sono impegnata a controllare che il mio ragazzo non faccia altrettanto


Ma uso gli occhiali da sole... è impossibile sgamarmi...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...io le guardo...


io in spiaggia dò delle zoccole a cani e porci


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e' roba da matti.... prima costruisce una sua immagine postandosi con gli avatar ed i resoconti e poi si lamenta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uff che qualunquista sei anche tu alla fine.
secondo te una si costruisce un immagine andando in topless in spiaggia o se posta un avatar come quello di tati?
e se sì, che immagine?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma saremo mica ancora a discutere degli avatar??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo.


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Io sono impegnata a controllare che il mio ragazzo non faccia altrettanto


Bello essere single.... Così in spiaggia acchiappi e basta!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: Scusate l'OT.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Concordo.


invece io non concordo affatto. intanto perché è ora di finirla con l'idea che la donna è mignotta se gira in minigonna o se usa un tanga in spiaggia.
cazzo ma possibile che l'aspetto esteriore riesca ancora a condizionare così tanto la valutazione sulla persona?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

*io direi...*

o fate scorrere il sangue, o la smette con 'sti batibecchi


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> invece io non concordo affatto. intanto perché è ora di finirla con l'idea che la donna è mignotta se gira in minigonna o se usa un tanga in spiaggia.
> cazzo ma possibile che l'aspetto esteriore riesca ancora a condizionare così tanto la valutazione sulla persona?


allora spiegami perchè cazzo quelle con la minigonna giroculo passano il tempo a tirarsela in giù denotanto disagio e fastidio.
l'infraculo effettivamente per me è molto volgare..ma io so' io (e voi non siete un cazzo.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> invece io non concordo affatto. intanto perché è ora di finirla con l'idea che la donna è mignotta se gira in minigonna o se usa un tanga in spiaggia.
> cazzo ma possibile che l'aspetto esteriore riesca ancora a condizionare così tanto la valutazione sulla persona?



ti meravigli? c'è ancora chi dice che chi si veste in modo "provocatorio" deve andare incontro ai rischi.


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io in spiaggia dò delle zoccole a cani e porci


6 proprio una zitellaccia acida. Io almeno soffro in silenzio!


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> o fate scorrere il sangue, o la smette con 'sti batibecchi


CHE ROTTURA DI CAZZO!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora spiegami perchè cazzo quelle con la minigonna giroculo passano il tempo a tirarsela in giù denotanto disagio e fastidio.
> l'infraculo effettivamente per me è molto volgare..ma io so' io (e voi non siete un cazzo..
> 
> 
> ...


perché camminando sale e fa pure cagare a vedersi, tutta arricciata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> CHE ROTTURA DI CAZZO!


adesso finisci in scannatoio


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> adesso finisci in scannatoio


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> invece io non concordo affatto. intanto perché è ora di finirla con l'idea che la donna è mignotta se gira in minigonna o se usa un tanga in spiaggia.
> cazzo ma *possibile che l'aspetto esteriore riesca ancora a condizionare così tanto la valutazione sulla persona*?


 
Sì, purtroppo è così.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> invece io non concordo affatto. intanto perché è ora di finirla con l'idea che la donna è mignotta se gira in minigonna o se usa un tanga in spiaggia.
> cazzo ma possibile che l'aspetto esteriore riesca ancora a condizionare così tanto la valutazione sulla persona?


Non hai letto bene Anna.

Io posso anche non pensare che quella donna in atteggiamento da mignotta lo sia veramente... ma trovo ridicolo avere un atteggiamento cosi' chiamiamolo _ambiguo_ e poi fare scenate da Santa Maria Goretti per un "zoccola"... 

Ma se uno ti da della zoccola tu ti offendi? Bho' io no... al massimo rispondo, sicuramente non minaccio denuncia...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora spiegami perchè cazzo quelle con la minigonna giroculo passano il tempo a tirarsela in giù denotanto disagio e fastidio.
> l'infraculo effettivamente per me è molto volgare..ma io so' io (e voi non siete un cazzo..
> 
> 
> ...


non è che io ne veda poi molte a fare come dici...
semmai noto che certe ragazze sanno portare gli short o la minigonna con una grazia naturale.
ecco. volevo appunto dire che la volgarità non sta nell'abito.


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> adesso finisci in scannatoio


 
Tanto x cambiare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è che io ne veda poi molte a fare come dici...
> semmai noto che certe ragazze sanno portare gli short o la minigonna con una grazia naturale.
> ecco. volevo appunto dire che la volgarità non sta nell'abito.


Infatti


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> 6 proprio una zitellaccia acida. Io almeno soffro in silenzio!


ma così non c'è gusto


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non hai letto bene Anna.
> 
> Io posso anche non pensare che *quella donna in atteggiamento da mignotta* lo sia veramente... ma trovo ridicolo avere un atteggiamento cosi' chiamiamolo _ambiguo_ e poi fare scenate da Santa Maria Goretti per un "zoccola"...
> 
> Ma se uno ti da della zoccola tu ti offendi? Bho' io no... al massimo rispondo, sicuramente non minaccio denuncia...


Atteggiamento da mignotta?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps no non mi offendo nemmeno io se mi danno della zoccola...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti meravigli? c'è ancora chi dice che chi si veste in modo "provocatorio" deve andare incontro ai rischi.



Non deve pero' e' vero che ha piu' possibilita, solo perche' e' una preda piu' facile.


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è che io ne veda poi molte a fare come dici...
> semmai noto che certe ragazze sanno portare gli short o la minigonna con una grazia naturale.
> ecco. *volevo appunto dire che la volgarità non sta nell'abito*.


 
Sicuramente non solo, ma anche. Io porto le minigonne, non inguinali perchè non mi sento a mio agio, ma a volte ci sono abbigliamenti oggettivamente volgari, che poi io non me ne scandalizzi questo è un altro paio di maniche, ma il buon gusto e la finezza passa anche dall'abito


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> uff che qualunquista sei anche tu alla fine.
> secondo te una si costruisce un immagine andando in topless in spiaggia o se posta un avatar come quello di tati?
> e se sì, che immagine?


ma che qualunquista d'egitto?non fare confusione...

io non distorco l'immagine di Tatina, interpretando da depravato le sue zone erogene che generosamente ci offre/mostra, ma semplicemente la serie di sue vanterie a ripetizione  sulle sue presunte doti, appunto, sbandierate  figurativamente o appalesabili con il voler far provare la masturbazione mediante contrazioni vaginali... di cui "sarebbe" unica "erogatrice" a tout le monde...























tutto e solo qui...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Atteggiamento da mignotta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho ripreso il mignotta di Anna.

Effettivamente proprio mignotta e' una parola orrenda.

Zoccola e' quasi carina


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Sicuramente non solo, ma anche. Io porto le minigonne, non inguinali perchè non mi sento a mio agio, ma a volte ci sono abbigliamenti oggettivamente volgari, che poi io non me ne scandalizzi questo è un altro paio di maniche, ma *il buon gusto e la finezza passa anche dall'abito*


 
Poi magari dentro hai l'anima sporca, ma se porti il vestito giusto... eh già...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non hai letto bene Anna.
> 
> Io posso anche non pensare che quella donna in atteggiamento da mignotta lo sia veramente... ma trovo ridicolo avere un atteggiamento cosi' chiamiamolo _ambiguo_ e poi fare scenate da Santa Maria Goretti per un "zoccola"...
> 
> Ma se uno ti da della zoccola tu ti offendi? Bho' io no... al massimo rispondo, sicuramente non minaccio denuncia...


dipende. se me lo dice in faccia finisce subito male, intanto perché se è un estraneo a dirmelo dovrebbe rimangiarselo, visto che non sono cazzi suoi e poi perchè finirebbe subito lì.
se uno te lo scrive in un forum resta scritto e molto spesso crea un precedente, come si è già visto, in caso di 3d resuscitati anche a distanza di tempo e solo per screditare il malcapitato/a di turno.


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma così non c'è gusto


 
Hai ragione ma il mio ragazzo non si fà mai beccare e quindi io non posso dar libero sfogo, se no passerei x matta. Ma io lo so che guarda, è un uomo!!


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho ripreso il mignotta di Anna.
> 
> Effettivamente proprio mignotta e' una parola orrenda.
> 
> *Zoccola e' quasi carina*


 






















Sì però spiega, che significa zoccola/mignotta?


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

se una si veste da mignotta deve mettere in conto il rischio di esser trattata da mignotta. 
se le donne si ricordassero che si può essere sexi e attraenti senza bisogno di avere vestiti inguinali e tette di fuori sarebbe un bel vantaggio. 
qui da me hanno addirittura ripreso ragazze che venivano vestite come per andare a ballare.
bisogna avere anche l'intelligenza di capire quando si può e quando non si può


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è che io ne veda poi molte a fare come dici...
> semmai noto che certe ragazze sanno portare gli short o la minigonna con una grazia naturale.
> ecco. volevo appunto dire che la volgarità non sta nell'abito.


anna se io le vedo che ti devo dire?? mi han sempre fatto incacchiare
vuoi vestirti in maniera provocante?? va benissimo, ma fallo bene.
e per tornare a monte io ho scritto che una si può mettere come caxxo le pare ma non deve rompere le palle se uno fa un commento.
se mi vesto di viola e di rosso mi diranno che sembro un pugno in un occhio.
una volta vestita da maschio mi han detto che sembravo un po' lesbica.
se mi vesto in maniera sexi e provocante (anche in situazioni che proprio non ci azzeccano una fava) mi son sentita dare della mignotta.
Senza essermi impiaccata al primo bonsai perchè me ne sbatto.
ma cazzarola ci si vogliono prendere le proprie responsabilità almeno su ste cazzate?????


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è che io ne veda poi molte a fare come dici...
> semmai noto che certe ragazze sanno portare gli short o la minigonna con una grazia naturale.
> ecco. volevo appunto dire che la volgarità non sta nell'abito.


Quasi sempre e' l'abito che copre la volgarita'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  certa gente la puoi pittare pure d'oro, ma sotto sotto si scopre SEMPRE per quello che E'.


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Poi magari dentro hai l'anima sporca, ma se porti il vestito giusto... eh già...


 
Ma no!! Non volevo assolutamente dire questo. Però a volte si vedono mise veramente volgari, questo non significa che la persona in questione sia volgare o che sia cattiva, implica solo cheha un pessimo gusto nel scegliere gli abiti


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ma no!! Non volevo assolutamente dire questo. Però a volte si vedono mise veramente volgari, questo non significa che la persona in questione sia volgare o che sia cattiva, *implica solo cheha un pessimo gusto nel scegliere gli abiti*


Preferisco un pessimo gusto nello scegliere gli abiti ma una bella anima trasparente... Poi il gusto dettato da che? Anche il buon gusto è relativo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> _se una si veste da mignotta deve mettere in conto il rischio di esser trattata da mignotta. _
> se le donne si ricordassero che si può essere sexi e attraenti senza bisogno di avere vestiti inguinali e tette di fuori sarebbe un bel vantaggio.
> qui da me hanno addirittura ripreso ragazze che venivano vestite come per andare a ballare.
> *bisogna avere anche l'intelligenza di capire quando si può e quando non si può*



non la vedo così. per me una si può vestire come cazzo le pare e piace, che non la etichetto certo perché usa una gonna che valuto troppo corta, nè tantomeno le dico "te le vai a cercare però".

su quest'ultima sono d'accordo.
ma se per questo io abolirei anche le canottierine e i sandali in ufficio. la mia collega sembra di ritorno dalla spiaggia, ogni giorno. ma alla fine saranno ben cazzi suoi.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> dipende. se me lo dice in faccia finisce subito male, intanto perché se è un estraneo a dirmelo dovrebbe rimangiarselo, visto che non sono cazzi suoi e poi perchè finirebbe subito lì.
> se uno te lo scrive in un forum resta scritto e molto spesso crea un precedente, come si è già visto, in caso di 3d resuscitati anche a distanza di tempo e solo per screditare il malcapitato/a di turno.


Quindi capisci anche perche' il thread non accessibile e sara' Admin a decidere.

Per me e' il contrario, se a darmi della zoccola e' una persona che conosco e lo dice con convinzione, potrebbe anche scattare la rissa, ma un estraneo che non mi conosce dica quello che vuole.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Preferisco un pessimo gusto nello scegliere gli abiti ma una bella anima trasparente... Poi il gusto dettato da che? Anche il buon gusto è relativo.


è arrivato pazzaglia!!


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Preferisco un pessimo gusto nello scegliere gli abiti ma una bella anima trasparente... Poi il gusto dettato da che? Anche il buon gusto è relativo.


Va beh, allora con questo atteggiamento è inutile parlare di qualsiasi cosa. Anch'io preferisco una persona che si veste male ad una stronza, ma ci sono luoghi e situazioni ed abbigliamenti che una persona con un minimo di intelligenza dovrebbe capire.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

allora mettiamola così: secondo io MIO personalissimo gusto, una donna che si veste in maniera provocante senza l'intento di provocare è una cogliona.
sarò libera di esprimere la mia opinione o no??


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è arrivato pazzaglia!!



non iniziare tu eh


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma che qualunquista d'egitto?non fare confusione...
> 
> io non distorco l'immagine di Tatina, interpretando da depravato le sue zone erogene che generosamente ci offre/mostra, ma semplicemente la serie di sue vanterie a ripetizione sulle sue presunte doti, appunto, sbandierate figurativamente o appalesabili con il voler provare la masturbazione mediante contrazioni vaginali... di cui "sarebbe" unica "erogatrice" a tout le monde...
> 
> ...


con te il problema è che dici le cose in un modo tale da risultare simpatico.... ma solo a chi non è coinvolto direttamente...
guarda che di casini pro o contro tati io le altre ex metro ne abbiamo visti a mucchi... e ogni volta era un casino perché si finiva sempre tutti contro tutti.
ti dico solo che rispetto a mixo sei ancora un fiorellino...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> non iniziare tu eh


ma scusa...
è meglio un uomo buono e gentile di uno che  ti spacca la faccia.


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora mettiamola così: secondo io MIO personalissimo gusto, una donna che si veste in maniera provocante senza l'intento di provocare è una cogliona.
> sarò libera di esprimere la mia opinione o no??


*Le opinioni sono come il buco del culo: tutti ne hanno  uno. *
( Mike Dirnt )


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Le opinioni sono come il buco del culo: tutti ne hanno uno. *
> ( Mike Dirnt )
























   Bella questa!! Ma dove le trovi??


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Le opinioni sono come il buco del culo: tutti ne hanno  uno. *
> ( Mike Dirnt )


taluni anche due...uno in faccia e uno al posto giusto


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma scusa...
> è meglio un uomo buono e gentile di uno che  ti spacca la faccia.


non era Pazzaglia era un altro che ora non ricordo il nome, ricordo che aveva la barbetta e suonala la tromba


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> non era Pazzaglia era un altro che ora non ricordo il nome, ricordo che aveva la barbetta e suonala la tromba


forse hai ragione...sempre della gang di arbore però...dopo controllo


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> con te il problema è che dici le cose in un modo tale da risultare simpatico.... ma solo a chi non è coinvolto direttamente...
> guarda che di casini pro o contro tati io le altre ex *metro *ne abbiamo visti a mucchi... e ogni volta era un casino perché si finiva sempre tutti contro tutti.
> ti dico solo che rispetto a mixo sei ancora un fiorellino...


non nominare il nome di un forum invano


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> forse hai ragione...sempre della gang di arbore però...dopo controllo



ZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Bella questa!! *Ma dove le trovi*??


un po qua, un po la e trallalero trallala'


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti meravigli? c'è ancora chi dice che chi si veste in modo "provocatorio" deve andare incontro ai rischi.


 
si capisce....se hai la minigonna e ti violentano è colpa tua...mica puoi lamentarti


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma scusa...
> è meglio un uomo buono e gentile di uno che  ti spacca la faccia.


va che l'apoteosi dell'ovvio, era Catalano...Pazzaglia aveva l'ansia dello scadimento culturale/di livello dei discorsi... infatti qua avrebbe avuto da ridire...

che miti...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> si capisce....se hai la minigonna e ti violentano è colpa tua...mica puoi lamentarti


infatti... non basta dire NO. la cosa veramente oscena è che finisce quasi sempre con le attenuanti del caso.... e condanne leggere.
le attenuanti del caso... che tradotto vuol dire: se la è cercata.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> si capisce....se hai la minigonna e ti violentano è colpa tua...mica puoi lamentarti


fra il commento ironico e violentare c'è un po di differenza.


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> infatti... non basta dire NO. la cosa veramente oscena è che finisce quasi sempre con le attenuanti del caso.... e condanne leggere.
> le attenuanti del caso... *che tradotto vuol dire: se la è cercata*.


Quello che mi fa più incazzare è che sono le donne le prime a pensarlo. Altro che sorellanza...


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> va che l'apoteosi dell'ovvio, era Catalano...Pazzaglia aveva l'ansia dello scadimento culturale/di livello dei discorsi... infatti qua avrebbe avuto da ridire...
> 
> che miti...


BRAVO STERMI' ... se non ricordo male il suo nome e' Massino Catalano


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> infatti... non basta dire NO. la cosa veramente oscena è che finisce quasi sempre con le attenuanti del caso.... e condanne leggere.
> le attenuanti del caso... che tradotto vuol dire: se la è cercata.


 
col cacchio....se dico NO è No.....ma di questo già abbiamo parlato...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> si capisce....se hai la minigonna e ti violentano è colpa tua...mica puoi lamentarti


a questo mi riferivo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> infatti... non basta dire NO. la cosa veramente oscena è che finisce quasi sempre con le attenuanti del caso.... e condanne leggere.
> le attenuanti del caso... che tradotto vuol dire: se la è cercata.


se indossavi la gonna te la sei cercata. se indossavi i jeans stai mentendo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quello che mi fa più incazzare è che sono le donne le prime a pensarlo. Altro che sorellanza...


su questo non sono d'accordissimo. ho sentito tante donne quanti uomini, dirlo.


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

*STERMI'*



Sterminator ha detto:


> va che l'apoteosi dell'ovvio, era Catalano...Pazzaglia aveva l'ansia dello scadimento culturale/di livello dei discorsi... infatti qua avrebbe avuto da ridire...
> 
> che miti...



solo per te 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=jYwH5n2DY8k


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> su questo non sono d'accordissimo. ho sentito tante donne quanti uomini, dirlo.


Io più donne... sarà che le conosco tutte io...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Per gli uomini TUTTE le donne sono zoccole, a parte la mamma ovviamente...


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io più donne... sarà che le conosco tutte io...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si ... ma quando lo chiami dici: Figlio di zoccola!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

come siete banali...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io più donne... sarà che le conosco tutte io...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dai, non generalizziamo


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> si capisce....se hai la minigonna e ti violentano è colpa tua...mica puoi lamentarti


pero' vedo che state parecchio confondendo...

qua le impressioni vengono suscitate solo da cio' che i diretti interessati dicono o fanno, mica altro...almeno basiamoci solo sul materiale esplicito...

ora tu da avvocato, non sarebbe meglio che consigliassi di non "confessare" cose che poi si potrebbero ritorcere contro?

Per me e' l'abc del mancato auto-sputtanamento...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> pero' vedo che state parecchio confondendo...
> 
> qua le impressioni vengono suscitate solo da cio' che i diretti interessati dicono o fanno, mica altro...almeno basiamoci solo sul materiale esplicito...
> 
> ...



































pensa tì, mi tocca quotare il cazzone!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fra il commento ironico e violentare c'è un po di differenza.


commento ironico? quale commento ironico?


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2008)

capisco il discorso del buon senso,
rimane il fatto, però,
che una donna deve vedersi limitata la libertà andare in giro come le pare .
come un tizio che gira con un rolex in via pré ....è uno sprovveduto...
ma sarebbe una grande cosa se si risolvesse il problema alla fonte.
enorme utopia ....ma prendiamocela più con i delinquenti che con le vittime


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dai, non generalizziamo


 
Hai ragione, sorry, comunque a me le zoccole stanno simpatiche...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> pero' vedo che state parecchio confondendo...
> 
> qua le impressioni vengono suscitate solo da cio' che i diretti interessati dicono o fanno, mica altro...almeno basiamoci solo sul materiale esplicito...
> 
> ...


se va bè, mo' cerchi di salvarti in corner, però...


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se va bè, mo' cerchi di salvarti in corner, però...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, sorry, comunque a me le zoccole stanno simpatiche...



ci sono le zoccole simpatiche e quelle antipatiche, a prescindere dal fatto che sono zoccole


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, sorry, comunque a me le zoccole stanno simpatiche...



NO ... a me sono simpatiche le prostitute non le zoccole.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> commento ironico? quale commento ironico?


io dò della zoccola anche alle mie amiche senza per questo considerarle veramente tali.
concordo con minerva e non discutere!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a questo mi riferivo.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO ... a me sono simpatiche le prostitute non le zoccole.



















quelle vere però..non le vorrei ma non posso


----------



## La Lupa (28 Luglio 2008)

Io vorrei sapere cosa le ha detto Stermi.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io dò della zoccola anche alle mie amiche senza per questo considerarle veramente tali.
> concordo con minerva e non discutere!!!!!!!!!


concordi con minerva su cosa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma se hai appena detto che una in minigonna è una che se le cerca...


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io più donne... sarà che le conosco tutte io...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mk mica vero... ti rispondo alla Forrest Gump... Stupido e' chi lo stupido fa ...percio' trasponi...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io vorrei sapere cosa le ha detto Stermi.


e sì cara mia.mettiti in coda e prendi il mumerino. io ho il nr 1.


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quelle vere però..non le vorrei ma non posso


Qualcuno deve pur fare il lavoro sporco ... io ho un grande rispetto per le "prostitute per scelta" pero', non quelle costrette.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> concordi con minerva su cosa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma hai finito di mettermi in bocca cose che non penso???????????
cazzo c'entra se la cerca??
la violenza o la battuta???
rilassatatevi cazzo!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> pero' vedo che state parecchio confondendo...
> 
> qua le impressioni vengono suscitate solo da cio' che i diretti interessati dicono o fanno, mica altro...almeno basiamoci solo sul materiale esplicito...
> 
> ...


stermi sinceramente, io credo che dipenda da come si intende l'avatar...se è libertà di espressione o se pensi che un pube rasato con una mano che si accinge alla masturbazione ti rappresenti.....è tutto qui.....io ora ho come avatar un campo di fiori, semplicemente perchè mi piace quella foto; quando avevo dei sandali era l'ultimo paio che avevo comprato....poi ognuno ragiona a modo suo, non credi?

air  ha un ragazzo che vomita: credi che lo rappresenti?
firewalkwithme aveva una donna in tenuta sadomaso: ha voluto indicarci le sue preferenze sessuali?


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io vorrei sapere cosa le ha detto Stermi.


Non sei la sola, anche io non ho letto in tempo


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> stermi sinceramente, io credo che dipenda da come si intende l'avatar...se è libertà di espressione o se pensi che un pube rasato con una mano che si accinge alla masturbazione ti rappresenti.....è tutto qui.....io ora ho come avatar un campo di fiori, semplicemente perchè mi piace quella foto; quando avevo dei sandali era l'ultimo paio che avevo comprato....poi ognuno ragiona a modo suo, non credi?
> 
> air  ha un ragazzo che vomita: credi che lo rappresenti?
> firewalkwithme aveva una donna in tenuta sadomaso: ha voluto indicarci le sue preferenze sessuali?


io e la mia mafaldona siamo un tutt'uno


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> stermi sinceramente, io credo che dipenda da come si intende l'avatar...se è libertà di espressione o se pensi che un pube rasato con una mano che si accinge alla masturbazione ti rappresenti.....è tutto qui.....io ora ho come avatar un campo di fiori, semplicemente perchè mi piace quella foto; quando avevo dei sandali era l'ultimo paio che avevo comprato....poi ognuno ragiona a modo suo, non credi?
> 
> air  ha un ragazzo che vomita: credi che lo rappresenti?
> firewalkwithme aveva una donna in tenuta sadomaso: ha voluto indicarci le sue preferenze sessuali?


e io che ho stewie voglio conquistare il mondo e far fuori mia madre?


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non sei la sola, anche io non ho letto in tempo


beh io l'ho salvato...

rulli de tamburi....

TADA!

Citazione:
 	 	 		 			 				 	Citazione:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originalmente inviato da *tatina*  
_invidia .. l'è una brutta bestia.



* tu sei mio marito*.  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_

non credo proprio... so' allergico alle zoccole...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma hai finito di mettermi in bocca cose che non penso???????????
> cazzo c'entra se la cerca??
> la violenza o la battuta???
> rilassatatevi cazzo!!


rileggiti un attimo...
sono io quella che deve rilassarsi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma hai finito di mettermi in bocca cose che non penso???????????
> cazzo c'entra se la cerca??
> la violenza o la battuta???
> rilassatatevi cazzo!!



Carla però la battuta fatta all'amica, ci sta in pieno. Quella fatta ad un'estranea non molto. Credo che tutto nasca da ciò (se ho capito bene)


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io e la mia mafaldona siamo un tutt'uno


Il bello è che è esattamente così che ti vedo. Se cambi, come fa sempre brugola (mannaggia a lei) mi destabilizzi, io ho le mie certezze


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> rileggiti un attimo...
> sono io quella che deve rilassarsi?


mi quoti please?


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> beh io l'ho salvato...
> 
> rulli de tamburi....
> 
> ...



A ME?




















































ME PAR NA STRUNZAT


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> beh io l'ho salvato...
> 
> rulli de tamburi....
> 
> ...


 
decisamente un post da stronzo.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A ME?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



figurt' a me....


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> decisamente un post da stronzo.


perche'?

in quello prima vantava la qualita' del suo galattico pube che io non potrei mai trombare, da qui la mia invidia etcetc...


----------



## ranatan (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Citazione:
> Citazione:
> Originalmente inviato da *tatina*
> _invidia .. l'è una brutta bestia._
> ...


Beh, le hai dato senza mezzi termini della zoccola. 
Quanto meno le dovresti delle scuse!


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi quoti please?


 
ecco fatto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> beh io l'ho salvato...
> 
> rulli de tamburi....
> 
> ...


ecco. questo lo reputo offensivo, non era una battuta. se voleva esserlo, non lo sembra affatto.


----------



## ranatan (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> perche'?
> 
> in quello prima vantava la qualita' del suo galattico pube che io non potrei mai trombare, da qui la mia invidia etcetc...


Avresti potutio usare un altro termine...


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2008)

e alesera, allora...?
non penseremo mica che sia realmente così buffo 
come nella fotina


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ecco fatto.


grazie. L'ho segnato sul libricino nero: dare ad anna alla prima occasione 100 eurini


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> perche'?
> 
> in quello prima vantava la qualita' del suo galattico pube che io non potrei mai trombare, da qui la mia invidia etcetc...



e ciò significa essere zoccola?
secondo il mio umile parere, stai cacando fuori...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> e alesera, allora...?
> non penseremo mica che sia realmente così buffo
> come nella fotina


se non ci fossi bisognerebbe inventarti


----------



## ranatan (28 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> e alesera, allora...?
> non penseremo mica che sia realmente così buffo
> come nella fotina


Ma siete poi così sicure che quello della fotina sia lui?


----------



## La Lupa (28 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> stermi sinceramente, io credo che dipenda da come si intende l'avatar...se è libertà di espressione o se pensi che un pube rasato con una mano che si accinge alla masturbazione ti rappresenti.....è tutto qui.....io ora ho come avatar un campo di fiori, semplicemente perchè mi piace quella foto; quando avevo dei sandali era l'ultimo paio che avevo comprato....poi ognuno ragiona a modo suo, non credi?
> 
> air ha un ragazzo che vomita: credi che lo rappresenti?
> firewalkwithme aveva una donna in tenuta sadomaso: ha voluto indicarci le sue preferenze sessuali?


Io penso di sì.

Penso che ci rappresenta.

Penso che almeno indichi i nostri gusti.

Anche se rappresentasse qualcosa a cui aspiriamo... anche se lo usassimo per inganno, come maschera.
Perchè anche a carnevale c'è chi si maschera da zorro e chi da arlecchino.

Non ci rappresenta forse un poco, quella scelta?

Tu, l'avatar di Air lo useresti?

Se la scelta fosse tra quello e niente?

Io, per esempio, niente.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

comunque per metter fine a questa diatriba che non se ne può più........ dopodomani mi raseranno l'aiuola. se volete posto senza indugio l'ingresso al mio pertugio


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma siete poi così sicure che quello della fotina sia lui?


macché


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> perche'?
> 
> in quello prima vantava la qualita' del suo galattico pube che io non potrei mai trombare, da qui la mia invidia etcetc...


tipica reazione da maschio latino la tua.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque per metter fine a questa diatriba che non se ne può più........ dopodomani mi raseranno l'aiuola. se volete posto senza indugio l'ingresso al mio pertugio


prima e dopo?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> prima e dopo?


esagerata!!!
quanto mi date??


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> macché


dici che è tutta una tattica??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> esagerata!!!
> quanto mi date??



vuoi un tot a scatto?
a sto punto potresti fare il servizio completo con un totale di tre scatti: prima della rasatura, dopo la rasatura, e dopo l'intervento.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vuoi un tot a scatto?
> a sto punto potresti fare il servizio completo con un totale di tre scatti: prima della rasatura, dopo la rasatura, e dopo l'intervento.


non tentarmi che metto come avatar il mostro!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> tipica reazione da maschio latino la tua.


eh gia'... proprio...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non tentarmi che metto come avatar il mostro!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> eh gia'... proprio...


Stermi' sei uno zoccolo!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>


attenzione!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












io sono avanti, altro che tope rasate


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> pero' vedo che state parecchio confondendo...
> 
> qua le impressioni vengono suscitate solo da cio' che i diretti interessati dicono o fanno, mica altro...almeno basiamoci solo sul materiale esplicito...
> 
> ...


Tu vuoi ogni tanto semplicemente provocare per vedere l'effetto che fa.
Lo scopo di questo forum è potersi confessare e chiedere consigli.
Questo non autorizza nessuno ad usare quello che viene confessato.
Non esiste l'avvertimento "Hai diritto di non parlare, ma se rinunci al tuo diritto quello che dirai potrà essere usato contro di te".
Se a me non piace l'avatar di Tatina glielo dico (tra l'altro educatamente in privato) e glielo ripeto perché sono libera di esprimere la mia opinione e di informala sul messaggio che l'avatar trasmette, anche se lei lo conosce benissimo visto che lo ripropone a un anno di distanza da una polemica in proposito.
Se ne ho riparlato in chiaro è stato per affrrontare non l'argomento di quello specifico avatar, ma la risibilità di affidare a un avatar il proprio orgoglio e l'espressione di sè e soprattutto a un avatar del genere.
Tu sei sceso su un piano personale offensivo e volgare e l'hai rinforzato riportando un post che ti è stato segnalato sia dall'interessata sia da me come offensivo e l'hai fatto nella piena consapevolezza.
Cosa volevi ottenere?
Una bella rissa di cui sentiva la mancanza?


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> eh gia'... proprio...


ma proprio proprio...
se non altro tu lo fai con il tuo nick.
in dol un certo ahahah o hihihihi... non mi ricordo più, mi ha dato della zoccola e nessuno ha detto nulla.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu vuoi ogni tanto semplicemente provocare per vedere l'effetto che fa.
> Lo scopo di questo forum è potersi confessare e chiedere consigli.
> Questo non autorizza nessuno ad usare quello che viene confessato.
> Non esiste l'avvertimento "Hai diritto di non parlare, ma se rinunci al tuo diritto quello che dirai potrà essere usato contro di te".
> ...


ma quello di un anno fa era lo stesso o quello con il cubetto di ghiaccio rosa?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma quello di un anno fa era lo stesso o quello con il cubetto di ghiaccio rosa?


io ricordo solo i globi...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io penso di sì.
> 
> Penso che ci rappresenta.
> 
> ...


io non lo userei...ma non vuol dire che credo che air si identifichi in uno che vomiti....


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ricordo solo i globi...


ricord male. il suo avatar storico è quello con il cubetto di ghiaccio rosa.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ricord male. il suo avatar storico è quello con il cubetto di ghiaccio rosa.


ah si.
si sarà sciolto a quest'ora


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah si.
> si sarà sciolto a quest'ora


te possino


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ricord male. il suo avatar storico è quello con il cubetto di ghiaccio rosa.


la famosa  rollata???


----------



## Old geisha (28 Luglio 2008)

che barba ..... che noia


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> la famosa  rollata???















assieme alla suca di every rimane uno dei post miliari


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Tu vuoi ogni tanto semplicemente provocare per vedere l'effetto che fa.*
> Lo scopo di questo forum è potersi confessare e chiedere consigli.
> Questo non autorizza nessuno ad usare quello che viene confessato.
> Non esiste l'avvertimento "Hai diritto di non parlare, ma se rinunci al tuo diritto quello che dirai potrà essere usato contro di te".
> ...


io non sentivo/sento assolutamente nessuna mancanza per le risse, solo che come da si e' usato il bisturi, dissento...

ma poi perche' cio' che si racconta con la dovizia dei particolari nel racconto, per giunta,  non deve contribuire a suscitare le  immagini... purtroppo non sempre positive?

Io mi baso su quello per parametrare i miei giudizi su chi frequento e che si relaziona con me...

sicuro che te sei cosi' obiettiva e scevra invece?

allora perche' hai postato quello che io ho evidenziato in rosso?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> io non sentivo/sento assolutamente nessuna mancanza per le risse, solo che come da si e' usato il bisturi, dissento...
> 
> ma poi perche' cio' che si racconta con la dovizia dei particolari nel racconto, per giunta, non deve contribuire a suscitare le immagini... purtroppo non sempre positive?
> 
> ...


Le moderatrici sai benissimo per quale ragioni sono state introdotte nel forum e, di conseguenza, mi sembra logico che tu non ne apprezzi gli interventi. 
Comunque i poteri sono limitati e in caso di minaccia di denuncia non possono che rendere non visibile la discussione e lasciare ad Adamin la valutazione in merito.
Io ritengo che non ci siano estremi di denuncia se non del cattivo gusto tuo, ma anche suo, solo che il tuo è andato oltre.
Ricoscendoti una buona intelligenza non potevi non renderti conto del tuo essere offensivo e, visto altri tuoi interventi nonché tue dichiarazioni, l'ipotesi che avessi lo scopo di vedere l'effetto che fa mi è sembrata plausibile.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2008)

ridateci il 3d ho caldo


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le moderatrici sai benissimo per quale ragioni sono state introdotte nel forum e, di conseguenza, mi sembra logico che tu non ne apprezzi gli interventi.
> Comunque i poteri sono limitati e in caso di minaccia di denuncia non possono che rendere non visibile la discussione e lasciare ad Adamin la valutazione in merito.
> Io ritengo che non ci siano estremi di denuncia se non del cattivo gusto tuo, ma anche suo, solo che il tuo è andato oltre.
> Ricoscendoti una buona intelligenza non potevi non renderti conto del tuo essere offensivo e, visto altri tuoi interventi nonché tue dichiarazioni, l'ipotesi che avessi lo scopo di vedere l'effetto che fa mi è sembrata plausibile.


A voi la moderazione ha dato alla testa, calmatevi ... e' un consiglio, e gratis.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le moderatrici sai benissimo per quale ragioni sono state introdotte nel forum e, di conseguenza, mi sembra logico che tu non ne apprezzi gli interventi.
> Comunque i poteri sono limitati e in caso di minaccia di denuncia non possono che rendere non visibile la discussione e lasciare ad Adamin la valutazione in merito.
> Io ritengo che non ci siano estremi di denuncia se non del cattivo gusto tuo, ma anche suo, solo che il tuo è andato oltre.
> Ricoscendoti una buona intelligenza non potevi non renderti conto del tuo essere offensivo e, visto altri tuoi interventi nonché tue dichiarazioni, l'ipotesi che avessi lo scopo di vedere l'effetto che fa mi è sembrata plausibile.


io non mi sono mai sognato discendenze di sangue blu, mi costruisco il concetto solo su cio' che viene esibito e dichiarato e l'interscambio e' avvenuto ed avviene solo con nick ove influisce cio' che si e' percepito, non avendo il piacere di conoscere i dati personali di NESSUNO ma manco per sbaglio di qui sopra.......pertanto lo credo bene 
che l'unica denuncia che si possa muovere ,sia solo al buon gusto che deficita in tanti pero'...

comunque a dimostrazione del mio non ricercare solo le risse e quindi per ripristinare una tua errata valutazione, per me la faccenda e' chiusa essendosi fatta fin troppa cagnara per l'episodio... ma tant'e'..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> io non mi sono mai sognato discendenze di sangue blu, mi costruisco il concetto solo su cio' che viene esibito e dichiarato e l'interscambio e' avvenuto ed avviene solo con nick ove influisce cio' che si e' percepito, non avendo il piacere di conoscere i dati personali di NESSUNO ma manco per sbaglio di qui sopra.......pertanto lo credo bene
> che l'unica denuncia che si possa muovere ,sia solo al buon gusto che deficita in tanti pero'...
> 
> comunque a dimostrazione del mio non ricercare solo le risse e quindi per ripristinare una tua errata valutazione, per me la faccenda e' chiusa essendosi fatta fin troppa cagnara per l'episodio... ma tant'e'..


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>



mo' pero' me spieghi se siete convenzionati con l'Esselunga?

2 punti ao', buttali via!!


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mo' pero' me spieghi se siete convenzionati con l'Esselunga?
> 
> 2 punti ao', buttali via!!


 
Beh, con 1.000 ti danno un buono da 10 euro, buttalo via!!


----------



## lale75 (28 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io più donne... sarà che le conosco tutte io...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ecco, appunto, e ciò indipendentemente da come si vestono


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2008)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ecco, appunto, e ciò indipendentemente da come si vestono


 
O si svestono. Comunque, io non trovo l'avatar di Tatina di cattivo gusto, ce n'erano altri tempi fa peggiori. E sono per la libertà di espressione, sempre e comunque.


----------



## Old geisha (28 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> O si svestono. Comunque, io non trovo l'avatar di Tatina di cattivo gusto, ce n'erano altri tempi fa peggiori. E sono per la libertà di espressione, sempre e comunque.


è solo e pura semplice polemica....... qualcuno ebbe da ridire a suo tempo per le nostre scarpe come avatar.........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> è solo e pura semplice polemica....... qualcuno ebbe da ridire a suo tempo per le nostre scarpe come avatar.........


Ma non ti sei iscritta a giugno?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> è solo e pura semplice polemica....... qualcuno ebbe da ridire a suo tempo per le nostre scarpe come avatar.........


solo perchè avevate le unghie sporche..


----------



## Old geisha (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non ti sei iscritta a giugno?


 
dai P/R non cascare dalle nuvole .......... lo sanno tutti chi sono io


----------



## Old geisha (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> solo perchè avevate le unghie sporche..


io mai.............


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> io mai.............


era una battuta..


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> era una battuta..


oggi si rischiatutto!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> oggi si rischiatutto!!!!


donna...


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> donna...


vuoi una vocale?


----------



## Old geisha (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> era una battuta..


 
lo so' cara......... ma a proposito di donne volgari o meno ieri in spiaggia discutevo di come siano orrendi quei calcagni non curati ..... tutti neri e pieni di tagli 
bleah
ari bleah 
sono brutti quanto gli infraculo messi su quei culi mosci.........


----------



## Old geisha (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> vuoi una vocale?


consonante prego........


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> lo so' cara......... ma a proposito di donne volgari o meno ieri in spiaggia discutevo di come siano orrendi quei calcagni non curati ..... tutti neri e pieni di tagli
> bleah
> ari bleah
> sono brutti quanto gli *infraculo messi su quei culi mosci*.........


sai che un'ideuzza su chi tu possa essere, me sovviene?


----------



## La Lupa (28 Luglio 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> dai P/R non cascare dalle nuvole .......... lo sanno tutti chi sono io


Guarda... a parte che non avevo mai visto il tuo nick prima...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... non dare per scontato nulla.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Vuol dire che sei un clone? Immagino... da quello che hai scritto... no?

Visto che lo sanno tutti me lo diresti pure a me per cortesia?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> solo perchè avevate le unghie sporche..


senti mafaldina.....sui miei piedini puoi mangiarci....ho messo su uno smalto color melanzana che è una bellezza....t''e capi'?

P.S.: prima di andare in sala operatoria togliti lo smalto se ce l'hai


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> P.S.: prima di andare in sala operatoria togliti lo smalto se ce l'hai


perchè??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè??


E' proibito ...non so perché e ti trattano malissimo se vai a piedi nudi...devi avere dei calzini bianchi


----------



## Old Holly (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' proibito ...non so perché e ti trattano malissimo se vai a piedi nudi...devi avere dei calzini bianchi


Credo sia perchè dalle unghie dei piedi controllano che non ci siano problemi di circolazione (trombosi, mi pare).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Credo sia perchè dalle unghie dei piedi controllano che non ci siano problemi di circolazione (trombosi, mi pare).


Se fosse così sarebbe in contrasto con il richiedere i calzini...


----------



## Old Holly (28 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se fosse così sarebbe in contrasto con il richiedere i calzini...



Il calzino lo tolgono velocemente, lo smalto no!


----------



## Old Holly (28 Luglio 2008)

Ho trovato questa spiegazione:

le unghie servono pulite perchè nell'unghia viene posizionato uno strumento chiamato saturimento..è come un piccolo ditale che ci serve per avere sempre sotto controllo la tua ossigenazione del sangue(non è che si guardano le unghie a vista come anni e anni fà..)..essendo a infrarossi se l'unghia non è pulita non legge....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ho trovato questa spiegazione:
> 
> le unghie servono pulite perchè nell'unghia viene posizionato uno strumento chiamato saturimento..è come un piccolo ditale che ci serve per avere sempre sotto controllo la tua ossigenazione del sangue(non è che si guardano le unghie a vista come anni e anni fà..)..essendo a infrarossi se l'unghia non è pulita non legge....


Se è così allora può risparmiare i calzini.
Quando ho partorito esigevano i calzini che io neppure avevo e, poiché non ero sedata, so che non mi hanno messo nulla sui piedi.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

mi hanno detto quella dei calzini bianchi (se sono scuri non va bene??)ma quella dello smalto no...
comunque lo smalto io non lo metto e festa finita 

	
	
		
		
	


	




grazie bimbe, anche questi vostri consigli mi tengono la testa un po' più leggera


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi hanno detto quella dei calzini bianchi (se sono scuri non va bene??)ma quella dello smalto no...
> comunque lo smalto io non lo metto e festa finita
> 
> 
> ...


Medu' anch'io ho messo i calzini bianchi figurati ... e sopra i calzini mi hanno dato un paio di quelle scarpette  di colore verde che usano tutti in sala operatoria, immagina


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Medu' anch'io ho messo i calzini bianchi figurati ... e sopra i calzini mi hanno dato un paio di quelle scarpette  di colore verde che usano tutti in sala operatoria, immagina



a me hanno messo solo quelle... niente calzini.

ad ogni modo, niente microfibra eh


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a me hanno messo solo quelle... niente calzini.
> 
> ad ogni modo, niente microfibra eh


Quando ti hanno operata al ginocchio?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quando ti hanno operata al ginocchio?


sì


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì


Io ad un occhio  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   tutta un'altra cosa


----------



## Old Holly (28 Luglio 2008)

Ma solo a me hanno fatto mettere quelle sexissime calze bianche antitrombo (che non è una parolaccia)???!!!!


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma solo a me hanno fatto mettere quelle sexissime calze bianche antitrombo (che non è una parolaccia)???!!!!


ma anche gli accompagnatori devono mettersi il grembiulino verde e le calzette??
già ero pallida...il 30 sarò nu cataferu....


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma solo a me hanno fatto mettere quelle sexissime calze bianche antitrombo (che non è una parolaccia)???!!!!


pare di si ... ma tu sei speciale Hollyna


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma anche gli accompagnatori devono mettersi il grembiulino verde e le calzette??
> già ero pallida...il 30 sarò nu cataferu....


Mica entrerai in sala operatoria


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mica entrerai in sala operatoria


qualcuno deve pure farlo questo sporco lavoro...


----------



## Old Holly (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> pare di si ... ma tu sei speciale Hollyna



Fanno di tutto per offuscare il mio naturalissimo sex-appeal


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> qualcuno deve pure farlo questo sporco lavoro...


Ci hai pensato bene?

Sei sicura?

Sei una persona emotiva?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Riesci ad essere fredda e distaccata?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

calzette antitrombo????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















non è che poi mandano un inviato di novella2000 e mi sputtanano per tutta la vita??
e poi a me quelli dell'ospedale non han detto nè delle calzine bianche nè dello smalto quindi...si fottano


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Fanno di tutto per offuscare il mio naturalissimo sex-appeal



E' un mondo infame Holly!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ci hai pensto bene?
> 
> Sei sicura?
> 
> ...


ma figurati!! poi ricoverano lei al posto mio


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma figurati!! poi ricoverano lei al posto mio


Appunto ... sospettavo qualcosa del genere


----------



## Old Holly (28 Luglio 2008)

Sono queste e costano un botto...







e per metterle ci vuole l'assistente... e forzuta anche!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto ... sospettavo qualcosa del genere


una volta che ha accompagnato mia sorella maggiore a donare il sangue si è pappata lei la colazione perchè stava svenendo


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto ... sospettavo qualcosa del genere


pensavo di perdere i sensi appena la chiamano in sala operatoria.
dite che al sig.ra................è troppo presto?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sono queste e costano un botto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mizzega holly!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












molto femminili. ma per quale operazione??


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sono queste e costano un botto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



che orrore!


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> una volta che ha accompagnato mia sorella maggiore a donare il sangue si è pappata lei la colazione perchè stava svenendo



che sagoma


----------



## Old Holly (28 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mizzega holly!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Intervento in laparoscopia.   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che ti ridi, sono super sexy


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

se svengo quando entro in ospedale è troppo plateale??
oh..da qualche parte devo pure svenire....


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> pensavo di perdere i sensi appena la chiamano in sala operatoria.
> dite che al sig.ra................è troppo presto?


tu stai calma e fai stare serena tua sorella


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Intervento in laparoscopia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi auguro che per operarmi alla brugola non mi strizzino in quelle calze se no la ciste schizza come un tappo di champagne senza che facciano niente


----------



## Old Holly (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> se svengo quando entro in ospedale è troppo plateale??
> oh..da qualche parte devo pure svenire....



Opterei per la scena plateale...


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> che sagoma


quelli del sangue sono  proprio dei barboni...
invitano i parenti poi bucano con un ago il dito..esce una goccia di sangue e pretendono che tu stia in piedi..
ho chiesto se volevano il mio sangue...mi hanno chiesto se mi facevo le canne: certo dico io.
non ammessa....


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quelli del sangue sono  proprio dei barboni...
> invitano i parenti poi bucano con un ago il dito..esce una goccia di sangue e pretendono che tu stia in piedi..
> ho chiesto se volevano il mio sangue...mi hanno chiesto se mi facevo le canne: certo dico io.
> non ammessa....


viva la sincerita' ... comunque hai fatto bene a dirlo prima.


----------



## Old Holly (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quelli del sangue sono  proprio dei barboni...
> invitano i parenti poi bucano con un ago il dito..esce una goccia di sangue e pretendono che tu stia in piedi..
> ho chiesto se volevano il mio sangue...mi hanno chiesto se mi facevo le canne: certo dico io.
> non ammessa....


A me è successo che siccome non facevo esami del sangue da una quindicina d'anni, mia sorella ha voluto a tutti i costi accompagnarmi all'avis, dove per benvenuto ci hanno punto un dito a tutte e due.
Morale, mi hanno detto di ripassare perchè mi mancava il ferro, mentre a lei hanno prelevato mezzo litro di sangue...
Il dito mi ha fatto un male cane per un po'!!!!


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> viva la sincerita' ... comunque hai fatto bene a dirlo prima.


perchè il thc nel sangue è più dannoso del tabacco???
la vodka idem?
sono ridicoli.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

a me per gli esami pre ricovero han levato ben 8 fialette di plasma prezioso..a me chi mi risarcisce???


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè il thc nel sangue è più dannoso del tabacco???
> la vodka idem?
> sono ridicoli.


MAH! Io poco ci capisco di ste cose, odio medici ed ospedali ... cerco di stare alla larga da loro.


----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2008)

guarda che per le trombe se ti serve una sacca di sangue io non posso dartela.
e non troverai mai più un gruppo di sangue più compatibile.
sai che c'è da litigare???


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> A me è successo che siccome non facevo esami del sangue da una quindicina d'anni, mia sorella ha voluto a tutti i costi accompagnarmi all'avis, dove per benvenuto ci hanno punto un dito a tutte e due.
> Morale, mi hanno detto di ripassare perchè mi mancava il ferro, mentre a lei hanno prelevato mezzo litro di sangue...
> Il dito mi ha fatto un male cane per un po'!!!!
















   Holly il tuo avatar


----------



## Old Holly (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Holly il tuo avatar



Ti piace?


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Holly il tuo avatar


è bellissimo!!


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ti piace?




ZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ti piace?



brian!


----------



## Old Holly (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> brian!



Stewie... padroncino mioooooooo


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Stewie... padroncino mioooooooo


Holly ma non ti stanchera' troppo tutto quel movimento?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Stewie... padroncino mioooooooo


----------



## Old Holly (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Holly ma non ti stanchera' troppo tutto quel movimento?



Se lo guardo... dopo un po' mi stanco io...


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Se lo guardo... dopo un po' mi stanco io...



ci avrei scommesso


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Se lo guardo... dopo un po' mi stanco io...


hai provato a fissare il mio e il tuo assieme? Ipnotizzano  

	
	
		
		
	


	





(o fanno venire la nausea)


----------



## Old Holly (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai provato a fissare il mio e il tuo assieme? Ipnotizzano
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Abbastanza...


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai provato a fissare il mio e il tuo assieme? Ipnotizzano
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Holly ha detto:


> Abbastanza...

















   che coppia che fate voi due


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> che coppia che fate voi due


scusate l'ot ma...
abbiamo più avuto notizie di galassia?
sarà dalla vicina?


----------



## Old Holly (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusate l'ot ma...
> abbiamo più avuto notizie di galassia?
> sarà dalla vicina?



L'abbiamo perso.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> L'abbiamo perso.....


sono cose che segnano


----------



## Old Holly (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono cose che segnano



Eh... sì.... una personcina così discreta...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Eh... sì.... una personcina così discreta...


vero. con quel dire non dire che lo caratterizza. mica se ne trovano altri così


----------



## Old Holly (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vero. con quel dire non dire che lo caratterizza. mica se ne trovano altri così



L'eloquio forbito, l'allusione velata... che perdita


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> L'eloquio forbito, l'allusione velata... che perdita
























comunque... è stato poi ripristinato il post cancellato per errore? io sono sempre curiosa di fare quel controllo sugli orari


----------



## Old Holly (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> comunque... è stato poi ripristinato il post cancellato per errore? io sono sempre curiosa di fare quel controllo sugli orari



Credo di no, io manco l'ho letto...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Credo di no, io manco l'ho letto...


ti sei persa il racconto erotico?
pensa che l'ha contattato subito tinto brass per proporgli una pellicola


----------



## Old Holly (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti sei persa il racconto erotico?
> pensa che l'ha contattato subito tinto brass per proporgli una pellicola



Mannaggia... tutta colpa di mia madre!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2008)

ma dai ragazzi che da quando la vicina ha bussato, a quando lui è ritornasto, non son passati 17-18 minuti


----------



## Old Holly (28 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma dai ragazzi che da quando la vicina ha bussato, a quando lui è ritornasto, non son passati 17-18 minuti



L'ho detto che sono più veloci di Speedy Gonzales!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma dai ragazzi che da quando la vicina ha bussato, a quando lui è ritornasto, non son passati 17-18 minuti


no dai, 17-18 minuti no. credo un'oretta. durante la quale ha fatto tutte le posizioni del kamasutra, preliminari e coccole post coito. e soprattutto le ha dato subito una pedata nel culo per tornare qua a raccontarci tutto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




lo  vorrei anche io un amante così


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma dai ragazzi che da quando la vicina ha bussato, a quando lui è ritornasto, non son passati 17-18 minuti





Holly ha detto:


> L'ho detto che sono più veloci di Speedy Gonzales!!!!



però era tutto proporzionato. lei è andata a mangiare il gelato con le amiche e dopo 5 minuti gli ha suonato di nuovo alla porta


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no dai, 17-18 minuti no. credo un'oretta. durante la quale ha fatto tutte le posizioni del kamasutra, preliminari e coccole post coito. e soprattutto le ha dato subito una pedata nel culo per tornare qua a raccontarci tutto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
fidati...nemmeno mezz'ora


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> fidati...nemmeno mezz'ora


pensa che tristezza infinita


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certi termini li puoi riservare a persone che ne fanno uso.
> Grazie.
> Poi lamentati di essere incompresa.
> Si vede bene le persone che hai prediletto il rispetto che hanno avuto di te.
> Mettimi tu in ignore.


 
tesoro, tu non mi dai fastidio, mi fai solo pena. sei tu che sei infastidita da me. quindi ignorami beatamente, mi fai un pi acere.
la prossima volta che mi mandi un messaggio privato chiedendomi di togliere l'avatar lo rendo pubblico.
piantala di assillarmi.
ti faccio notare che "i moderatori" non si possono mettere nella lista ignorati. bella rogna eh?

cresci donna.
sai la bibbia dice se il tuo occhio ti reca imbarazzo cavalo.. provvedi e non rompere più.
per quanto riguarda il rispetto. sai chissene frega del rispetto di gente di cui non me ne frega niente?


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Luglio 2008)

A volte quando vedo qualche forumista che attacca un moderatore mi viene in mente la mia adolescenza e di come mi scagliavo contro tutto quello che rappresentava un'autorità: genitori, professori, preti ecc. Ai miei occhi erano retrogradi, saccenti, quadrati e bigotti.
Non accettavo nessuna critica.
Solo a trent'anni suonati ho capito che i miei problemi con “l'autorità” erano originati da incomprensioni che avevo avuto da bambino con mio padre.
Il ruolo dei genitori è estremamente complicato e delicato e le conseguenze sui figli possono manifestarsi a molti anni di distanza.


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

e allora?


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> e allora?


A me piacciono un sacco le farfalle che hai nella firma, gli avatar non molto, ma te l'ho già detto. Ma quelle farfalle rappresentano il tatuaggio che vorrei fare ma che non trovo il coraggio di fare


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> A me piacciono un sacco le farfalle che hai nella firma, gli avatar non molto, ma te l'ho già detto. Ma quelle farfalle rappresentano il tatuaggio che vorrei fare ma che non trovo il coraggio di fare


 
il tatuaggio è èer sempre. io l'ho fatta la farfalla sul piede. è l'iniziale del suo nome tramutata in farfalla. non credo l'abbia mai capito.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> il tatuaggio è èer sempre. io l'ho fatta la farfalla sul piede. è l'iniziale del suo nome tramutata in farfalla. non credo l'abbia mai capito.


Troppo sottile x un uomo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




A me piacerebbe sulla scapola


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Troppo sottile x un uomo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sul metatarso è molto sensuale. non lo posto. vorrei mai far venire un coccolone a persa.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> sul metatarso è molto sensuale. non lo posto. vorrei mai far venire un coccolone a persa.


Sul metatarso? Ma non fa male? C'è poca carne lì. Dai postalo al posto della brugola rasata


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Sul metatarso? Ma non fa male? C'è poca carne lì. Dai postalo al posto della brugola rasata


certo che fa male. questo è il bello del tatuaggio.

no. per principio l'avatar resta.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Sul metatarso? Ma non fa male? C'è poca carne lì. Dai postalo al posto della brugola rasata


Io ho un sole tatuato sul metatarso... fa un male cane...


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> certo che fa male. questo è il bello del tatuaggio.
> 
> no. per principio l'avatar resta.


Va beh, quando sarà finito il vs braccio di ferro postalo come avatar così lo vedo. Io non credo che il bello di un tatuaggio sia il dolore che provoca. Resto x la scapola


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Va beh, quando sarà finito il vs braccio di ferro postalo come avatar così lo vedo. Io non credo che il bello di un tatuaggio sia il dolore che provoca. Resto x la scapola


 
il tatuaggio va "sentito" si fa perchè qualcosa ti ha colpito e deve ricordarti quella persona o quel momento per sempre. se fa male meglio... ti resterà impresso nella mente, non solo sulla pelle e nel cuore.


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Va beh, quando sarà finito il vs braccio di ferro postalo come avatar così lo vedo. Io non credo che il bello di un tatuaggio sia il dolore che provoca. Resto x la scapola


 
tesò. l'idea era di cambaire l'avatar giorni fà... ma miss perfettini ha dovuto dire la sua. ora resterà questo il mio avatar che sia mio o meno questo pube poco importa. resterà. punto. a me nulla viene imposto ed è così da quando sono nata. non riuscirà mai nessuno ad addomesticarmi. e questa è una promessa.

cmq i bigotti sip ossono tranquillizzare. da domani sono in ferie.


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ho un sole tatuato sul metatarso... fa un male cane...


 
quando sorge o quando tramonta fa più male?


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> tesò. l'idea era di cambaire l'avatar giorni fà... ma miss perfettini ha dovuto dire la sua. o*ra resterà questo il mio avatar *che sia mio o meno questo pube poco importa. resterà. punto. a me nulla viene imposto ed è così da quando sono nata. non riuscirà mai nessuno ad addomesticarmi. e questa è una promessa.
> 
> cmq i bigotti sip ossono tranquillizzare. da domani sono in ferie.


Oddio, ti prego...almeno mettici un bell'uomo nudo fino alla cintola con i muscoli che guizzano, tutto oliato. E' + attizzante, almeno x me


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Oddio, ti prego...almeno mettici un bell'uomo nudo fino alla cintola con i muscoli che guizzano, tutto oliato. E' + attizzante, almeno x me


 
tesò non volgio litigare anche con te. punto. discorso chiuso.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> tesò non volgio litigare anche con te. punto. discorso chiuso.


Era una battuta....


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Era una battuta....


va bene ma non lo cambio lo stesso.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> va bene ma non lo cambio lo stesso.


X quanto mi riguarda non ho alcun problema, se non mi piace non lo guardo


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> X quanto mi riguarda non ho alcun problema, se non mi piace non lo guardo


 
quel che dico io... non capisco perchè devo adeguarmi io...


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> quel che dico io... non capisco perchè devo adeguarmi io...


Quando deciderò di mettere un avatar ho già pronta una foto di Raoul Bova nudo, che spunta da dietro ad uno scoglio, che lo copre giusto là. Mi fa venire 40 di febbre anche a -20°


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Quando deciderò di mettere un avatar ho già pronta una foto di Raoul Bova nudo, che spunta da dietro ad uno scoglio, che lo copre giusto là. Mi fa venire 40 di febbre anche a -20°


 
io l'avevo uno così.. chissà magari....


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Sul metatarso? Ma non fa male? C'è poca carne lì. Dai postalo al posto della *brugola rasata*


chi è che mi vuole rasare????


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> chi è che mi vuole rasare????




















   Io cedo l'onore


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

se posso dare un suggerimento, al posto della brugola tosata troverei molto più gioioso e allegro un bel paio di chiappe imperiali.
augh


----------



## ranatan (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> chi è che mi vuole rasare????


Porto il tosaerba?


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se posso dare un suggerimento, al posto della brugola tosata troverei molto più gioioso e allegro un bel paio di chiappe imperiali.
> augh


ma machili, vero? Cos'è sta cosa di postare solo parti del corpo femminili??? Uèèè. a me piacciono gli uomini!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma machili, vero? Cos'è sta cosa di postare solo parti del corpo femminili??? Uèèè. a me piacciono gli uomini!!!!!


machili o fenimili
come vuoi


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

metteteveli.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> machili o fenimili
> come vuoi


ok, io opto x il mas-culo!!


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ok, io opto x il mas-culo!!


se non è perfetto il culo maschile è orrendo.
ma effettivamente vale anche per quello femminile


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se non è perfetto il culo maschile è orrendo.
> ma effettivamente vale anche per quello femminile


Beh, ma con quello femminile a meno che tu non voglia provare nuovi orizzonti non ci fai niente quello maschile lo tocchi anche se non è perfetto


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Beh, ma con quello femminile a meno che tu non voglia provare nuovi orizzonti *non ci fai niente quello maschile lo tocchi anche se non è perfetto
> 
> 
> 
> ...




figurati, prima misuro esattamente il raggio ,il diametro per 3 e 14 e se non è perfetto lo rimando in fabbrica


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Beh, ma con quello femminile a meno che tu non voglia provare nuovi orizzonti non ci fai niente quello maschile lo tocchi anche se non è perfetto


 
no non è questo. la bellezza la si apprezza cmq. indiffernentemente se sia maschile o femminile. non mi pongo il problema.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> figurati, prima misuro esattamente il raggio ,il diametro per 3 e 14 e se non è perfetto lo rimando in fabbrica


Seeee, come no!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   tocchi, tocchi


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Seeee, come no!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


solo in periodi di magra..


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Scusate, non c'entra niente ma nel weekend mi sono scottata in mezzo al seno e sto diventando matta dal prurito.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Volevo solo tenervi informate


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Scusate, non c'entra niente ma nel weekend mi sono scottata in mezzo al seno e sto diventando matta dal prurito....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne hanno inventate tante, ma il Prep è ineguagliabile.


----------



## Old geisha (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Scusate, non c'entra niente ma nel weekend mi sono scottata in mezzo al seno e sto diventando matta dal prurito....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
olio di iperico....... fa miracoli


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> olio di perico....... fa miracoli


Cos'è?


----------



## Old geisha (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Cos'è?


lo trovi in erboristeria o una fitoterapia
è un estratto di una pianta serve per le ustioni soprattutto per queste, per le piaghe, per le ferite ecc.


----------



## ranatan (29 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> no non è questo. la bellezza la si apprezza cmq. indiffernentemente se sia maschile o femminile. non mi pongo il problema.


Personalmente ho sempre trovato più bello il corpo femminile.
Sto parlando da un punto di vita estetico ovviamente...


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Personalmente ho sempre trovato più bello il corpo femminile.
> Sto parlando da un punto di vita estetico ovviamente...


E' vero. E' sicuramente + fine


----------



## MK (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> E' vero. E' sicuramente + fine


Più fine non lo so, però varia. Molto di più del corpo maschile...


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Più fine non lo so, però varia. Molto di più del corpo maschile...


Beh, è anche + fine no nsi può dire altrettanto di un nudo maschile, x quanto curato e bello


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> E' vero. E' sicuramente + fine


Mica sempre eh!


----------



## MK (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Beh, è anche + fine no nsi può dire altrettanto di un nudo maschile, x quanto curato e bello


Mah...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mica sempre eh!


Concordo.
Non ci sarà qualcosa di inquietante ...per te?


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Non ci sarà qualcosa di inquietante ...per te?


No, no, tranquilla che non inquieta nulla. Semplicemente un nudo maschile visto da davanti mi pare meno armonioso di uno femminile. Poi ovviamente preferisco quello maschile!!


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Non ci sarà qualcosa di inquietante ...per te?


Io non m'inquieto spesso...al limite... mi agito!


----------

